# Solo MMR pushen Dota2



## Dota2 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Community...

ein Freund von mir bat mich sein Solo MMR in Dota 2 für ihn zu pushen weil er es auf Teufel komm raus einfach nicht schafft und dauernd nur mit "Idioten" spielt. 

Nun habe ich mir gedacht kein Problem, spiele selbst auf ~4,8k also von daher sollte das doch klappen... dachte ich... (er hat etwa 2,8k spielt aber im Grunde genau so gut wie ich). Ich dachte ehrlich gesagt mich trifft der Schlag... Ich habe jetzt insgesammt etwas um 30 Spiele für ihn gespielt aber es ist einfach nicht möglich da unten raus zu kommen habe ich so das Gefühl... Es gibt sehr wenige ausgeglichene Spiele, viele randomen halt ihren Held, können ihn dann nicht und feeden und/oder leaven. Oder sie spielen beispielsweise das erste mal in ihrem Leben Meepo weil es grad ihre Challange ist... Hat jemand irgendeinen sinnvollen Tipp wie man da unten raus kommt? Das ist echt sehr deprimierend weil es meistens nicht darum geht ob man gut spielt oder nicht sondern eher ob die 1-3 Idioten in deinem Team oder im gegnerischen sind... 

auf 4,8 rutsche ich zwar auch hin und wieder auf 4,6 aber da kann man sich wieder hochkämpfen, dass fängt schon damit an, dass wenn jemand void o.ä. im Team pickt man denjenigen supporten kann und der void dann auch eigentlich immer irgendwie weiß was er tut... nicht so im 2,8er berreich.... da kann man sich auf garnichts verlassen... dazzle wird zum carry, medusa will ancients farmen,  weiß aber garnicht wie das funktioniert etc... 

hat jemand eine lösung?

gruß


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt keine Lösung.

einmal unten angekommen hat dich das MMR System gepackt.
ab hier kann man würfeln ob man gewinnt oder nicht.

Ich ha mit n Kumpel aus Spaß mal ne kleine challange gestartet. Sind mit neuen Accounts ins Team MMR gestartet und haben uns folgende Regeln gesetzt.
1. Helden müssen per random gewählt werden
2. es dürfen nur stats geskillt werden, keine skills
3. als items sind nur boots sowie consumables (tps Tangos etc.) erlaubt.

Das Spiel endete mit 11 zu 39 kills nach ca 35 Minuten.
davon hatte ich mit CK 6 Kills, mein Kollege hatte 4 mit Chen. Keiner von uns ist ein einziges mal gestorben.

was ich damit sagen will?

Unter ca. 4k mmr ist man absolut machtlos!
Es gibt nunmal keine Helden die ein Spiel alleine gewinnen können, das glauben aber die meisten und wollen daher alle Carry spielen.
Solange das auf dem MMR Level niemand versteht wird man auch nicht in der Lage sein dort vernüftige Skilllastige spiele bestreiten zu können.

Ich prügel mir schon seit Wochen um die 5 Accounts hoch damit wenn mir das nochmal passieren sollte und ich unter 4k rutsche direkt weiter machen kann.


----------

